# OFF air reception..annoying descriptive audio



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been receiving my TV stations off air and over the last few weeks
since I started, noticed that there is a descriptive audio with some programs
(not all though)..broadcast by the TV stations.

This appears to be the SAP/DVI special audio for the blind, where a commentator describes what the subjects are doing. While I understand that this is an important service for the blind, it is very annoying to keep
hearing this narrative going on, when I can full comprehend what is going on in
the program.

I tried to disable it but I don't seem to have the capability with my flat screen
TV to disable it. I sent an email off to my TV's support online to see if there
is any way of disabling it, since my TV doesn't seem to have a option of
turning off SAP.

When I was receiving with Bell Sat TV, the SAP was stripped off and if
you wanted it on, you had to tune in their special SAP channels that
carried the Global/CTV/CBC programs. (Dv)

Anyone else experienced this off air?


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

SAP is used for many things -often a second language (usually Spanish), so there has to be a way to turn it off. 
What is the TV brand/model?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

hystat said:


> SAP is used for many things -often a second language (usually Spanish), so there has to be a way to turn it off.
> What is the TV brand/model?


It's a Viewsonic N3252w LCD flatscreen (from Costco). Model VS11335-1M.

I've tried different ways with the menu and can't seem to find anything
via Menu that corresponds to the Descriptive Video banter that goes
for some programs. Global has some, so does CTV. Like I mentioned,
it wasn't a problem with satellite tv, as they seem to strip it off and
offer it on lower DVi channels.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

MTS button should give you a menu to choose Mono, Stereo or SAP


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

The MTS button is set to STEREO. 

Don't know what else to try...I was watching comedy on CTV last night
and still heard the commentator in the background describing what the
comedian was doing with his hands, even if the commentary is in a lower
volume to the main programme.
Annoying, but I may have to live with it.


----------



## Annada (Jul 13, 2011)

What is the TV brand/model?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Annada said:


> What is the TV brand/model?


It's a Viewsonic. (See my post above for model). 
I did play with the MTS sound button on the remote.
The user manual does not give any specific details 
on this button other than select Mono/Stereo or SAP.

The descriptive video (audio) is in the background 
on Mono. 
*tried stereo mode, and it seems to have been
muted and barely audible*, so that may be it.

Once the broadcasters go to DTV in September, 
I can select DTV mode and maybe that will help.
It wasn't there in digital mode YpbPr mode off 
the satellite, as the audio was separate, but now 
off the air, via antenna on the RF connector 
(TV mode), it is audible.

Not all programs seem to have this..only some.


----------

